#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Известные буддисты

## Yura

Буддисты не стремятся к известности, но, случается, и они становятся знаменитыми. Каких прославленных европейских (в т.ч. российских) и американских буддистов вы знаете? Я начну: писатели Сэллинджер и Пелевин, футболист Роберто Баджо, музыкант Борис Гребенщиков, религиовед Торчинов (пусть он известен только в узких кругах)... Продолжайте. Всегда очень интересно узнавать, что человек, чье имя давно у тебя на слуху, буддист.

----------


## Kamla

> Продолжайте. Всегда очень интересно узнавать, что человек, чье имя давно у тебя на слуху, буддист.


Недавно пройдя тест на религиозную принадлежность узнала что я буддист.
Камала это имя давно у меня на слуху=))

----------


## Ersh

Yura, попробуйте поискать по форуму, эта тема уже была.

----------


## До

Я знаю только про Гира. И ещё Сигал может быть, но кто же его по роже определит. Еще Ума Турман. О, линк нашёл: http://www.adherents.com/largecom/fam_buddhist.html

----------


## Neroli

Орландо Блум красавчег

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....EB%E0%ED%E4%EE

----------


## Won Soeng

Наверное это очень почетно. Почтем всех Будд всех трех времен. Или выделим особенных?!

----------


## Yura

> Я знаю только про Гира. И ещё Сигал может быть, но кто же его по роже определит. Еще Ума Турман. О, линк нашёл: http://www.adherents.com/largecom/fam_buddhist.html


Спасибо за линк. 
Особенно приколольно звучит: Susan Blackmore - parapsychologist, Zen Buddhist, ghost buster, professional skeptic.
Неужели даже Джордж Лукас буддист? И о вероисповедании Дженифер Лопес слышу впервые. А насчет Тины Тернер они что, пошутили? О_о 
Кстати, там идут сплошь певцы, актеры, писатели и кинорежиссеры. И, что интересно, только один политик. Нда, и вправду, президент США или канцлер ФРГ, исповедующие буддизм, - это нонсенс. 
А из русских вы кого-нибудь знаете, кроме тех, кого я перечислил? Попробую, впрочем, поискать по форуму.

----------


## Yura

> Наверное это очень почетно. Почтем всех Будд всех трех времен. Или выделим особенных?!


А мы их вообще трогать не будем.

----------


## Топпер

Бывший член Политбюро ЦК КПСС Яковлев.

----------


## Влад

Считают себя буддистами музыканты Дэвид Боуи, Леонард Коэн и ещё, кажется, Бьорк.
Насчёт Яковлева - это что, шутка?



> Почтем всех Будд всех трех времен


А разве Будды были буддистами?

----------


## Ersh

Александр Николаевич, насколько мне известно, последователь учения Рериха.
Курт Кобейн с Кортни Лав что-то там практиковали в каком-то центре некоторое время.

----------


## Топпер

День добрый.

Точно, дал я маху, не проверив предварительно информацию  :Frown:  Посмотрел сейчас специально: оказывается не буддист.
http://trud.li.ru/trud.php?id=200002030203106

----------


## Melnik

Меня порадовал Кину Ривз и Логоваз.
Особенно Логоваз.
 :Wink:

----------


## Кирилл Васильков

/Буддисты не стремятся к известности, но, случается, и они становятся знаменитыми. Каких прославленных европейских (в т.ч. российских) и американских буддистов вы знаете? Я начну: писатели Сэллинджер и Пелевин, футболист Роберто Баджо, музыкант Борис Гребенщиков, религиовед Торчинов (пусть он известен только в узких кругах)... Продолжайте. Всегда очень интересно узнавать, что человек, чье имя давно у тебя на слуху, буддист./ - цитата -

они не буддисты, точнее, буддисты но не только буддисты,
скорее, видимо, люди просто изучают буддизм, в той или иной степени и мере.
Торчинов был раньше деканом философского факультета СпбГУ, и, я бы не сказал, что он известен был только в узких кругах,
он рано умер, к сожалению,
совсем недавно, год или два назад.
Написав перед этим несколько книжек по буддизму и конфуцианству (по истории).
 :Smilie:

----------


## Борис

> Торчинов был раньше деканом философского факультета СпбГУ, и, я бы не сказал, что он известен был только в узких кругах,
> он рано умер, к сожалению,
> совсем недавно, год или два назад.
> Написав перед этим несколько книжек по буддизму и конфуцианству (по истории).


Хм...

http://buddhist.ru/board/member.php?u=60

http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=2008

----------


## Аньезка

К сожалению, среди звёзд стало модным следовать какой-нибудь экзотической духовной традиции. Саентолог Том Круз, кабаллистка Мадонна и т.д. Из собственного поиска в инете:
- Николь Кидман на вопрос о вероисповедании теперь отвечает, что она "отчасти буддистка и чуть-чуть католичка"
- буддистка Кейт Мосс (ага, а также известная наркоманка)
- Дженнифер Лопес заинтересовалась буддизмом после того, как снялась в одном фильме с Ричардом Гиром. http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/6207937/

Наиболее "постоянные" и серьёзные в своей заинтересованности буддизмом остаются Ричард Гир и Стивен Сигал. 

Здесь статья на английском http://www.zenunbound.com/celebbuds.html

----------


## JuniorUK

> А насчет Тины Тернер они что, пошутили? О_о


Да нет. Говорят, что она серьезно и давно  практикует буддизм. 

Совершенно не ожидал, что поэт Леонард Койен буддист. Хотя некоторые его стихи могли бы меня на эту мысль навести.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> А насчет Тины Тернер они что, пошутили? О_о


Нет, она практикует с младых лет в традиции Амида-буцу.

Также могу отметить музыкантов группы "R.E.M.". К буддизму весьма неровно дышит Иосиф Кобзон - после того, как его вытащил едва не с того света Намкай Норбу Ринпоче. От даже организовал в бурятском Агинском округе институт тибетской медицины.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> К буддизму весьма неровно дышит Иосиф Кобзон - после того, как его вытащил едва не с того света Намкай Норбу Ринпоче. От даже организовал в бурятском Агинском округе институт тибетской медицины.


Да, верно. Одно время "желтая пресса" писала типа всё Кобзон последние дни доживает. Ан нет, Иосиф Давыдович ещё нас с вами переживёт.  :Smilie:

----------


## Skyku

> К сожалению, среди звёзд стало модным следовать какой-нибудь экзотической духовной традиции.


Почему к сожаленью? К чьему?

Просто есть мода. И была. Сегодня такая, завтра другая. На то она и мода.

----------


## JuniorUK

> Нет, она практикует с младых лет в традиции Амида-буцу.


Я читал, что лет с 30ти. Что учитывая ее возраст (родилась в 1939) можно считать "с младых лет".  :Smilie:  . Еще читал, что она практикует Nichiren Shoshu Buddhism. Я честно говоря не знаю как это переводится на русский.

----------


## Кирилл Васильков

/Также могу отметить музыкантов группы "rem". К буддизму весьма неровно дышит Иосиф Кобзон - после того, как его вытащил едва не с того света Намкай Норбу Ринпоче. От даже организовал в бурятском Агинском округе институт тибетской медицины./

хотелось бы об этом поподробнее.
Он что - болел ?

----------


## Аминадав

> Еще читал, что она практикует Nichiren Shoshu Buddhism. Я честно говоря не знаю как это переводится на русский.


Переводится как Нитирен сесю. У нас этому учит дзюнсей Тэрасава, - можете поискать по его имени.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> хотелось бы об этом поподробнее.
> Он что - болел ?


А что - из поста это неясно?

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Да, вот еще вспомнил - актриса Наталья Андрейченко. И еще - актриса Лия Ахеджакова оченно увлекается тибетским буддизмом, но втихоря. Состоит активным членом "Общества друзей Тибета". Я даже как-то встретил ее в Иволгинском дацане во время ее антрепризы в Бурятии.

----------


## Spirit

Интересно, а когда Коэн буддистом стал. Тут как-то Ёрш хорошо про него написал , и я под этим влиянием диск приобрёл. Как выяснилось, его творчество делится на две части - в молодости как-то очень стандартно, а потом вдруг резко он набрал большую силу и оригинальность. Может это так будддизм на людей действует?

 :Smilie:

----------


## Galina

> Да, вот еще вспомнил - актриса Наталья Андрейченко. И еще - актриса Лия Ахеджакова оченно увлекается тибетским буддизмом, но втихоря. Состоит активным членом "Общества друзей Тибета". Я даже как-то встретил ее в Иволгинском дацане во время ее антрепризы в Бурятии.


...Всех наших соотечественников здесь опекает глава буддийской церкви Монголии Богдо Геген. Те, кому позволяют средства, снимают номер в гостинице, а к Богдо Гегену ходят на занятия. Изучают буддийскую философию и тренируют навыки медитации. Другие живут прямо в его доме – большой четырехэтажной постройке в самой высокой точке горного селения. Всех, кто приезжает к ламе за советом, он готов оставить у себя. Люди здесь живут годами, причем совершенно бесплатно. Россиян Богдо Геген обожает. Говорит, что все мы очень искренние и доходим в своих чувствах до конца. На стене в его кабинете портрет одной из его учениц – актрисы Натальи Андрейченко, которая не раз приезжала в Дхармсалу и гостила у Богдо Гегена.

http://www.portal-credo.ru/site/prin...=news&id=33982

----------


## Ges

> А разве Будды были буддистами?


Будда был первым НЕ буддистом который стал просветленным.

Все Будды были сами собой  :Wink:  похоже они не парились над религиозным концептом.

ЗЫ. Р . Гир и У. Турман http://savetibet.ru/img/2005/002/tibet-news-177.jpg

----------


## Legba

Чего же Rhcp никто не вспомнил?
Легенда гласит, что благодаря встрече с Его Святейшеством Далай Ламой солист снялся со "второго"...

----------


## Кирилл Васильков

А кто такой Богдо-Геген ?
Буддийский учитель ?

----------


## Топпер

Глава монгольской буддийской общины.

----------


## Aufschnaiter

> Буддисты не стремятся к известности, но, случается, и они становятся знаменитыми. Каких прославленных европейских (в т.ч. российских) и американских буддистов вы знаете? Я начну: писатели Сэллинджер и Пелевин, футболист Роберто Баджо, музыкант Борис Гребенщиков, религиовед Торчинов (пусть он известен только в узких кругах)... Продолжайте. Всегда очень интересно узнавать, что человек, чье имя давно у тебя на слуху, буддист.


1.БГ помимо буддиста еще и считает себя православным, 
2. Где это интересно Пелевин заявлял о своей приверженности Дхарме? Да, он знает буддизм, да, его увлекает идея пустотности, которую он бесконечно пережевывает в своем творчестве. Но не более того.

----------


## Влад

> Интересно, а когда Коэн буддистом стал


В одном журнале читал его статью о том, как он проходил сессин в дзен-буддийском монастыре. Было это в девяностые годы, все имена и названия я забыл, к сожалению.

----------


## Артем Абрамов

Вот, Паша Кашин тоже наш. Сегодня по Маяку его интервью слушал. Вдумчивый дядя.

А про Тину Тёрнер есть отличное биографическое кино What Love got to do, кажется называется. Как по-русски не помню. Там показана линия её прихода к буддизму. В трудные минуты она начитывала Нам Йохо Ренге Кьо...

----------


## Аньезка

Наталья Ветлицкая

----------


## Влад

Густав Мейринк.
В биографии писателя сказано, что он принял буддизм в 1927 году. Если это правда, то Мейринк - один из первых европейских буддистов.

----------

